# Plant Trimming



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

It's been about two to three weeks now since we put our live plants in the tank, and only about 3 days that we've finally had our T5HO lighting installed.

My main centers around trimming/pruning the plants.

I've never been a gardener or anything outdoors, so my plant growing skills are now 3 weeks old. 

Basically, w/ some research online a lot says to immediately snip off dead or dying leaves. Ive also learned though to take advice from actual people on this website before i do what something else tells me to do.


Also, when working with the plants, do i need to leave them in the substrate so that they can grow down into it? I've seen mixed reviews on this, or maybe im just misunderstanding. Some i've seen say plant them, trim the top and never touch or pull the plant out of its substrate.

Others ive read say you have to pull them up and trim the roots from the bottom to keep them growing? Again, i'm no gardener, wasn't sure about this.


More specifically i have one sword, a few bunches of anacharis, and a banana plant. The sword's color actually looks a whole lot better in just the three days the new light system has been installed.

I noticed the banana plant is sending out little feelers or shoots. 

I also noticed the anacharis, while they will not stand straight up (and there isnt really too much water flow on them), they are retaining their green color just fine, they just look like they are disenegrating, or "dusty" if thats how i can describe them. They also are sending out white shoots or feelers.

Any thoughts on these specific plants? The anacharis was bought in two bunches, but we broke them up into about 4 bunches planted together. Should i plant them individually? Bunched together? I'm going to get some better pictures this evening to post on here.


One other question, or series of questions as my thoughts progress...my tank just looks "dusty." I dont know how else to describe it. It seems like just "stuff," or "dust" is floating around in the tank. I keep vacuuming some from the bottom, but it still has that "dusty" look. Are there any good vacuums or suctions you could recommend? What would be perfect is one that "sucks" the water, but rather than having to suck the water and the particles, food, decay out of the tank and into a bucket...one that sucks the water into it, then the water runs through a filter, the filter collects the particles, then the water goes back into the tank. I'm getting tired of trying to clean the tank junk out of it, only to end up taking out tons of water to get the tiny little pieces.

Ok, im done rambling, back to taxes, its no fun being an accountant from jan 1 to april 15, especially while trying to study for the cpa exam!


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

here at some plant pictures
some are easy to see others didnt turn out as well


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

One More


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

those little feeler things are roots. 
I trim mine in and out of the substrate depending where the plant is, doesnt really matter much, I trim my roots on my swords as well as they get very long and dont really need to be.
I have a battery operated gravel vac, it friggin sucks bad. its junk they all are.

as far as trimming them from overgrowth just cut below those little feeler roots sticking out and shove em in the gravel, done.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

All of my plants - anachris, giant hygro, wisteria, crypt, and tiger lotus - are planted and rooted save for some riccia fluitens (sp?) I have at the surface due to the fact that I cannot get it to take root and it needs VERY high light.

I trim leaves from the stalk of my giant hygros and dead-head the growth that gets into the upper water column when my plants get big enough EXCEPT my tiger lotus, because it's a hard plant to keep healthy when totally submerged. This forces them to grow thicker and wider instead of taller, leaving room for my swimmers in the middle upper water column, and a lush jungle underneath for my RCS, frogs, pleco, and smaller critters like dwarf rasboras.

Note: Dead-heading means I cut off any new growth, not sure if it's the right term for what I'm describing, but it sounds cool


----------

